# Beretta 87 Target



## Magicdogs (Mar 7, 2014)

Would anyone have any reccommendations on the best 22lr ammo to use for the Beretta 87t


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My understanding is that one tries every different kind of .22 ammunition available, at least 50 rounds at a time, to find the brand that groups best in one's particular pistol.
A machine rest is helpful in doing this, but a good sandbag and careful bench technique works almost as well.

Other pistols of exactly the same type will prefer different ammunition from the one that shoots the most accurately in yours, so nobody's recommendation will help you much.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A friend of mine purchased a Beretta 87 some years ago. He had some issues trying to find a brand of ammo that would feed and function consistently. 

He finally contacted Beretta Inc., and they were able to recommend a particular brand. I don't know what they did recommend, but he no longer had any function issues.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Hotter the better CCI mini mag. FMJ or HP, no exposed lead bullets.


----------

